# No "pasá" sino "pasa" (pasar)



## jprr

Bonsoir,

Tout au début du roman de Fogwill, auteur argentin, "Los pichiciegos" (un groupe de déserteurs pendant la guerre des Malouines, qui comme ces animaux semblables à de petits tatous vivent sous terre) apparaît cet échange de mots de passe entre un "arrivant", et le membre du groupe qui garde l'entrée de la grotte :

- ¡Presente! - dijo una voz abotagada.
- Pasa - respondió. *No "pasá" sino "pasa".* Así debián decir.
Entonces la voz de afuera dijo "calor", y.....

J'ai un peu de mal à imaginer une formulation en français qui rende compte de la subtilité qui fait toute la différence permettant de reconnaître la réponse correcte...

Il répondit : "Passe". Pas comme on dit "entre !" sinon comme "admettons". ... ??? D'autres idées ????


----------



## Henry Days

¿Por qué "admettons"?
¿No se puede hacer jugar "passe" y "passer"? ¿O bien, "passage" y "passer"? Con "passage" cambia el sentido, pero la palabra sólo es un "mot de passe", o eso interpreto yo.


----------



## jprr

Henry Days said:


> ¿Por qué "admettons"?


Parce que "pasa" - sin la tilde del voceo 
1- je l'interprète plus ou moins comme "vale" - "ok, c'est bon" - c'est à dire comme une simple acceptation - possible que je me trompe.
2 - cette cérémonie se réte tout au long du roman, et chaque fois Fogwill insiste "No "pasá"."
3 - un peu plus interprété... compte tenu de leur peu d'enthousiasme (litote) à voir leur groupe s'agrandir dans la suite du roman, le fait qu'ils ne disent pas "entre !" a du sens.



Henry Days said:


> ¿No se puede hacer jugar "passe" y "passer"? ¿O bien, "passage" y  "passer"? Con "passage" cambia el sentido, pero la palabra sólo es un  "mot de passe", o eso interpreto yo.


Au mieux avec "passable" ??? ou "laisser-passer" ??? mais je trouve que ça ne rend pas l'idée que tout est dans le ton / la musique de la réponse, plus que dans le mot en lui même. (así debian decir)
Et, pour l'instant je n'ai pas l'idée d'un autre mot que "passe" dans ce champ lexical qui puisse changer de sens selon la musique


----------



## elemauri

Hola, 
la diferencia que yo veo es que "pasá" sería el modo de hablar argentino, utilizando el voseo (lo que para los españoles es tuteo) y "pasa" es el modo de hablar español. Pero no sé si en el contexto del libro esto tiene sentido.


----------



## jprr

elemauri said:


> Hola,
> la diferencia que yo veo es que "pasá" sería el modo de hablar argentino, utilizando el voseo (lo que para los españoles es tuteo) y "pasa" es el modo de hablar español. Pero no sé si en el contexto del libro esto tiene sentido.


Yo también veo (y entiendo) esa diferencia.
Pero ya que en la novela se trata de Argentinos, no tiene mucho sentido que vayan a usar la tonada de Espańa. Y _*todos, a lo largo del texto*_ _vocean como Argentinos que son._


----------



## Paquita

Je l'interprète comme Henry Days:

Cette "musique" comme tu dis, a pour but à mon avis de demander le mot de passe qui est "calor" (mot de passe subtil quand on sait que dehors il neige !)

Le "así debían decir" parce  qu'on leur a dit de dire cela pour bien marquer la différence d'accentuation, pour que celui qui entre ne croie pas qu'on lui dit d'entrer, mais qu'il sache bien qu'il doit donner son mot de passe. Ils ne doivent en aucun cas pêtre repérés et tout homme rentrant, à défaut d'être reconnu dans le noir, doit s'identifier.

Même si tous sont argentins et si tous "vosean", ils peuvent ne pas faire attention à l'accentuation...

Je traduirais par :
Passe, pas dans le sens de "entre" mais dans le sens de "mot de passe".



Ce n'est que mon interprétation, je peux aussi me tromper.


----------



## jprr

Oui, je pense que vous avez raison - c'est seulement un mot de passe...que j'ai sur-interprété.

Il répondit - antre. Pas "entre !", mais "antre". ... ça paraît du délire ? ou ça rend l'idée à la lecture


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjur,

Pas facil, je le comprends comme Paquita.
Je partirais de la base que _pasa_ = _mot de passe_ est bien employé donc il faut le respecter dans la traduction, reste a savoir comment tu as traduit le voseo (les Argentins que je connais _no vocean_ ) dans le reste du texte.

En tout cas tu as toujours la possibilité, si tu ne choisis pas la solution de Paquita, de rendre une prononciation hésitante où "pasá" devienvrait quelque chose comme "mot d'passe" et traduire _Así debián decir _par _Bien articulé_ / _En articulant bien_ / _Avec tous les mots_ / ...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

jprr said:


> Il répondit - antre. Pas "entre !", mais "antre". ...



Je ne vois pas du tout comment celui qui veut entrer peut comprendre que "antre" signifie "donne le mot de passe" 

De plus, "entre" et "antre" se prononcent pareil. Or il faut, si tu veux absolument garder ce jeu de mots-là, qu'il y ait une différence de son. Et va expliquer comment il va comprendre  _Pas "entre !", mais "antre" _et pas  _Pas "antre !", mais "entre"_ ou _encore Pas "entre !", mais "entre"_....

Je crois que tu te compliques la vie...

Martine, je comprends le "así debían decir" comme : on leur avait bien dit de préciser. Et je traduirais pas "c'est comme ça qu'ils devaient dire". Mais peut-être est-ce juste mon idée.


----------



## jprr

Cintia&Martine said:


> ...
> Je partirais de la base que *pasa* = _mot de passe_ *est bien employé *donc il faut le respecter dans la traduction,


Ben... "mot de passe" = pas*e* / contraseńa ... Non ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Tu as raison, j'ai bêtement pensé qu'en Argentine ils le disaient ainsi.


----------



## Henry Days

La frase de Fogwill me sigue resultando un poco oscura. Mañana podré consultarle a una amiga experta en Fogwill y especialmente en Los pichiciegos. Si hay tiempo aún, prometo algún comentario.
Pero me anticipo a decir que, para nosotros, la palabra "pasa" en ningún caso significa "pasar" en 2a. persona (imperativo: pasa tú), sino solamente el presente en 3a.: "él pasa", y aquí me suena a un sentido de permiso dado por un superior a un custodio, refiriéndose a alguien que quiere pasar: éste pasa, éste no pasa. El custodio en cierta forma repite la palabra del superior.
También puede vincularse al final del _mot de passe_: "pasa... calor". Como ya señalaron antes, ironía sobre la nieve que cae afuera.

Habría que ver si la insistencia en "no pasá" no remite a un juego con el lenguaje. El imperativo nuestro es "pasá", pero la negación del imperativo utiliza el subjuntivo: "no pases". Esta última forma es similar al tuteo, pero el voseo es "no pasés", cambia el acento. Los argentinos usamos las dos formas: "no pases" es sin énfasis, "no pasés" es una orden taxativa para cumplir inmediatamente (no entres / no entrés; no jodas / no jodás).
"No pasá" podría ser un juego con esa forma extraña de la negación imperativa, es decir, "regularizando" mal el uso de la negación imperativa. ¿O deliro?
Abrazo


----------



## jprr

Paquit& said:


> Je ne vois pas du tout comment celui qui veut entrer peut comprendre que "antre" signifie "donne le mot de passe"...


Ben... la logique des mots de passe... J'en ai connu qui à "ers" devaient répondre "lentilles"... alors "antre"=> "chaleur" quand on se caille dehors et qu'on veut rentrer dans la tanière, c'est pas plus délirant. D'autant que dans ce genre de consignes, tu n'as pas à _*demander*_ le mot de passe, un mot en suppose un autre en réponse, et sinon c'est pas correct et les désagréments commencent...
Oui, je me complique la vie...


Paquit& said:


> Martine, je comprends le "así debían decir" comme : on leur avait bien dit de préciser. Et je traduirais pas "c'est comme ça qu'ils devaient dire". ...


C'est aussi ce que je comprends, justement parce qu'il peut y avoir confusion.


Henry Days said:


> La frase de Fogwill me sigue resultando un poco oscura.


ça me rassure un peu 


Henry Days said:


> Habría que ver si la insistencia en "no pasá" no remite a un juego con el lenguaje. [...]
> "No pasá" podría ser un juego con esa forma extraña de la negación imperativa, es decir, "regularizando" mal el uso de la negación imperativa. ¿O deliro?
> Abrazo


Nunca me cupo duda que se trataba de un juego con el lenguaje, pero lo de una negación extrańa del imperativo no me convence mucho -pero si no les queda claro a ustedes los nativos...parece osado opinar yo ¿no? 
- Pienso que el "No pasá" tiene sencillamente el sentido de "no dijó pasá en imperativo" (no le ordenó de pasar sino dijo la palabra "pasa").
En cuanto a "pasa" no sé si hay que buscar más allá de la palabra "pasa", una palabra que hace parte de la contraseńa y punto; sea lo que pensaba en un primer tiempo (vale) o "pasa" como "pasa de uva" o qué sé yo... Por eso propusé "antre", que además tiene el merito para el lector en francés de notarse en la ortografía como una posibilidad de equivocación sobre el sentido.

Bueno, Henry gracias de antemano por consultar tu amiga, y esperaré los comentarios - después veremos.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Entiendo que tienen que decir la forma “internacional” del verbo, y no la argentina;  realmente no me cierra ninguna otra manera de verlo. La frase es un tanto rara, pero si hay que buscarle una explicación, podría ser que utilizan una versión más formal y "neutral" para  un intercambio de códigos artificial que no tiene ninguna lógica, o al menos que no sigue la lógica de  una conversación espontánea. 

Por otro lado, es cierto que los personajes "vosean" y usan un registro coloquial argentino, pero uno de los temas principales de la novela es la falta de una identificación con los Estados nacionales, y también la incomunicación. El autor  plantea esto en diferentes niveles, incluso en el lingüístico, me parece. Hay personajes vienen de diferentes provincias, a veces no se entienden entre ellos, hay un uruguayo (muy simbólico). No me acuerdo bien cómo era la historia, pero había una parte bastante graciosa en la que los ingleses mandaban mensajes por la radio instando a que los soldados se rindieran pero hablaban con modismos chilenos. Después se va a vivir con ellos un inglés que hablaba castellano porque había vivido en California, la radio argentina pasaba rock y la radio inglesa pasaba tango...todo una mezcla de identidades. En realidad no hay identidades, solamente existe el pragmatismo para sobrevivir.  En este sentido, es como si la contraseña para entrar implicara ponerse en modo "neutral" (no me gusta la expresión español neutro, pero creo que se entiende). Si esto fuera así, ¿no sería posible para la traducción utilizar una forma más coloquial vs. otra más formal?
Acá encontré un trabajo que menciona el tema del lenguaje y la (falta de) identidad, en págs. 4 y 5.

Quizás estoy delirando, no sé, es mi interpretación, yo no lo complicaría tanto.  Pero obviamente esperemos otras opiniones más calificadas, a ver si se aclara un poco más.


----------



## Henry Days

Coincido con Jenesaisrien (qui sait beaucoup). 
La ya mentada amiga mía, experta en Fogwill (que además fue alumna de él), se inclina también por un juego dialectal a partir de la pronunciación de "pasa", basculando entre el tuteo y el voseo.
También señala la utilización en el mismo párrafo de los múltiples significados del verbo "pasar", y además un juego en la cadena de la contraseña: "el presente... pasa... calor". Esta frase se opone a otra frase cercana: "la nieve pasa los borceguíes". Entonces "el presente pasa calor" o quizá sólo "pasa calor" se opone a la nieve que traspasa y mata, mientas que "el presente" son los vivos, seres confundidos en esa cueva de semi muertos.
Suerte con la traducción.


----------



## jprr

Oui comme tu dis Henry 
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je posais la question 
Merci à tous. JP


----------



## Nanon

Effectivement, bon courage. Le problème, c'est que faute de pouvoir distinguer _antre _et _entre _à l'oral, je comprends ce qui est suggéré mais je ne suis pas totalement convaincue de la vraisemblance d'un tel échange en français.

Et un autre jeu de mots avec _pas "le mot de passe" mais "ça passe"_ ? On perd, bien sûr, toute l'histoire de l'identité avec le _voseo _impossible à rendre. Mais on aurait une invitation explicite à dire le mot de passe en alternance avec une fausse acceptation. Suis-je claire ou est-ce que mon délire va trop loin ?


----------



## jprr

Nanon said:


> Effectivement, bon courage. Le problème, c'est que faute de pouvoir distinguer _antre _et _entre _à l'oral, je comprends ce qui est suggéré mais je ne suis pas totalement convaincue de la vraisemblance d'un tel échange en français.
> [...]
> Mais *on aurait une invitation explicite à dire le mot de passe en alternance avec une fausse acceptation.* Suis-je claire ou est-ce que mon délire va trop loin ?


Oui, un bout de la solution pourrait être de mettre* explicitement* un point d'interrogation

pas "entre !" mais "entre ?" ... "au chaud"
pas "entre !" mais "antre ?" ... "chaleur"


----------



## GURB

Hola
Une piste peut-être, s'agissant de différencier deux formes verbales par la simple prononciation.
En français dans cette situation on répond naturellement: _*entrez*_ avec le son (e) en finale. Avec le même verbe on peut avoir un son très ouvert en le mettant à l'imparfait *entrai*(z): son (ɛ). On peut jouer là-dessus en insistant même graphiquement sur le -ai plus ouvert.
C'est mon apport à cette intéressante discussion.


----------



## Nanon

Pas mal trouvé, Gurb ! On ne va pas pinailler sur le fait que tout le monde ne fasse pas cette distinction. Mais _*entraiz_ ? Je ne suis pas sûre de reconnaître le mot du premier coup. Ne vaudrait-il pas mieux alors une forme existante (entrais, entrait) même si la personne ne coïncide pas ?


----------



## GURB

Bonjour


> Ne vaudrait-il pas mieux alors une forme existante (entrais, entrait) même si la personne ne coïncide pas ?


Oui, bien sûr . Je pense que l'on peut insister graphiquement sur le son ouvert de -ai, en mettant un accent circonflexe sur le â ou en le redoublant, le lecteur sera ainsi alerté sur la bizarrerie langagière . On peut faire de même au présent avec *entre* et* entreu*...comme on dit dans certains coins du Sud de la France...mais pas à Toulouse.
Bonne journée.


----------

